
The Pitfalls That You Should Always Avoid When Implementing Agile - BenLinders
http://www.infoq.com/articles/pitfalls-avoid-agile#.VZpxboAJfA8.hackernews
======
BenLinders
Moving from traditional project management to agile is a paradigm shift. This
article discusses the role that management plays in organizations that have
decided to adopt agile.

